# Any Ideas Where to stay at Calais for a few Days?



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi There!

We will be returning home in a couple of weeks, and will have to get Dylan Dawg seen by a vet at Calais prior to departing for Dover.

We will be arriving at Calais on the afternoon of 24th. November, and the ferry leaves at 07.00 on 27th. November, so we need to stay for 3 nights.

As there a place in or near Calais where we can park up while sorting out Dylan?

I know this has been aired before, but hasn't the regular parking area been shut down??
All info and suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

quote;


> I know this has been aired before, but hasn't the regular parking area been shut down??


Hi Rob, "aired" before :lol: :lol:

The Calais aire is still open and the barrier has been removed, however, a man comes around every day to collect the €7 fee, about 1000hrs when we were there recently so if you leave every morning before then its a freebie (!).

The overnight parking at Cap Blanc Nez is now a no no as they are redesigning/digging the place up, nowhere for motorhomes to park anymore 

I wouldn't bother with the municipal site overlooking the aire, it looks a bit scruffy/grim and a few bad reports have been aired on here.

I'm sure a few others will give you more info about the other 'places' to stay in the area.

Hope you're havin' a good one!

pete.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob, there are several sites about half an hour from Calais, if you intend staying for a few days you might like to consider one of these :
www.chateau-gandspette.com or
Bal Caravaning, Tournehem
and just over the Belgium border 
www.deblekker.be
www.kompasscamping.be The site we stay at is Westende.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Think 'Les Erables' behind Blanc Nez is open till end of November.
This is the site indicated as an aire with direction signs all around Escalles.
Nice site,hardish standing, good views toward UK,plenty of space,clean toilets and excellent walking for Dylan.Its 200mtrs from a Grande Randonne foot path.Walk to Boulogne and beyond.10 to 15 euros.

Manoir de Senlecques at Pernez lez Boulogne is open all year.Off St Omer Road near Auchan at St Martin/Boulogne. IMHO getting a bit scruffy and expensive.Not a good dog site.

Both in Caravan Club vol for France.

Nick


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You might try Manoir de Senlecques.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/
A little bit further south, near Boulogne but having the advantage of being only a mile or so from the Auchan on the centre commercial on the N42 a few hundred metres from the A16.

The big advantage of Le Manoir at this time of the year is the amount of hard standing available if the weather turns very wet.
Gaby doesn't mind if you leave early to catch an early ferry in Calais (takes about 40 mins to ferry port).

More information in this thread:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6965.html


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob. Depends how far you want to travel. Just over the Belgian border come off at Junction 1 signposted Adinkerke and De Panne. If you go down to the first roundabout and turn left you are in "Tobacco Alley" which you probably know, but if you carry on down into De Panne there is an "aire" on the right hand side. you turn right at a restaurant into a road called something like Konigsstein. it free but no facilities, easy walk into a very nice town and the promenade is not far away. ( if you need the name of the road I will find it for you).
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Hi SidT is it Koningsplein?? i have an interest too


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi L & C. Yes, I have checked and it is Koningsplein. If you are going, as you turn into Koningsplein you have to enter the campingcar park by the exit as the bottom of the road is closed by major road works or was at the beginning of October.
Cheers Sid


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Rob

Try http://www.campingfrance.com/fiche.jsp?fiche=4022184&lg=uk&region=15&ch=geo&Ville=87269#

Camping Clairette between Calais and Belgium border, site open all year.

Touring vans in large field, but with only one small water tap in field. Although the site has a very good motorhome water/waste stop area near the entrance.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening All,

Thanks guys!! I was expecting to have a few problems at this time of year, but it would appear not. The only problem now is to decide on which one to use as I'm spoilt for choice.

Hopefully all will go smoothly with Dylan Dawg on the return, overall it has been no problem at all having him with us on the trip - and we wish we had done it earlier!! The only thing we really miss (me and Dylan) is a good walk on real grass, which is at a premium in this part of the world. Can't have it all ways though can we??

The info gained on this site made it a lot easier than it would otherwise have been, so thanks again to all that anwered our various queries!!!


----------

